# [APP] WebOS GO Launcher EX Theme



## Gamr425 (Feb 2, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Hi guys, check out this theme for GO Launcher I made it's my first one!

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gau.go.launcherex.theme.vezatmwm


----------



## mafu6 (Jun 8, 2012)

This looks very interesting, i will try this when i get back home from work... I love the look of webOS and use it more than Android on my Touchpad but no matter how I get my Touchpad to look it still feels clunky!


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Im going to check this out


----------

